# New windows/asbestos siding



## Morwilwarin (Nov 27, 2012)

I have a question about having new windows installed in my home.

I live in a small Cape Cod house built in 1945. It has the original asbestos siding on it. 

Recently, we have been thinking about getting new windows. The frame unit is poor and will need to be fully rebuilt in, most likely, all 12 of our windows. Therefore, I am assuming new construction windows are needed.

How would they go about doing this if we have asbestos siding? Would they still cut away around the window in order to properly flash them?

Or...we also want to have the siding done. We were planning on vinyl over the asbestos. Therefore, would they be able to flash the windows over the asbestos siding then when they do the new siding? 

No one that I've contacted is really explaining the process to me including the condition that we have asbestos siding - only how it's done "normally" where "normally" is defined by people without asbestos siding.

Does anyone have any experience with this and can point me in the correct direction, so I don't waste both time and money?

thank you!!! :help:


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Got a picture of the outside?
Is there not wooden trim around the outside of the window frame?


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

i renovate older homes that still have the original asbestos siding on them.. honestly we dont mess around with the asbestos. if were putting new siding on we call a abatement company in who strips the entire house of the asbestos. from there we deal with any rotten sheathing that might need to be addressd.. after that we install 1" rigid foam over the sheathing or house wrap.. windows are installed and sealed.


it will cost more money to have the asbestos removed but the installers wont just be covering up any old leaks that will continue to leak. plus if they leave the old stuff on they have to mess around with patching in furring strips so the new siding will lay flat and whatnot


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1 to Kirk's recommendations.

We always specify full, certified, abatement in our applications as well. It has certainly cost us some jobs as compared to other guys but I can sleep at night and that is worth more to me.

:yes:


----------



## snowenvy (Jan 5, 2013)

*asbestos is messy.*

As an insurance adjuster, their guidelines typically only pay an extra 10% to remove it as it does need special care. 

BUT, removing the shakes shingles (I'm guessing theyre shake as they always are) and replacing them is no big deal. Just wear gloves. And they would need to get windows with a nailing hem or flange to go under the siding and be flashed properly. 

If it was me, I would charge an extra $50/window with the assumption that we may damage a few and have to replace them with something that isn't asbestos but looks the same.


----------

